# Thin womb lining - chances of pregnancy?



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All 

I am on my second round of ovulation induction and am looking for a miracle!  I've got a very small womb (5mm) compared to the normal (8-12mm) and the problem I'm having is that my womb lining isn't responding to the drugs I'm taking.

I take Menopur to stimulate follicle growth which seems to be responding very well however my womb lining isn't getting any thicker - I'm only at 3mm 14 days into the cycle. 

My doctor doesn't think my womb lining will get to the "normal" thickness of 12mm or over because of the size of my womb and she said it's not impossible to get pregnant with a womb lining of 6mm.  However, does anyone know if anyone had got pregnant with a womb lining of under 6mm?

I'm starting to think it isn't worth all the inject to stimulate egg growth if I've got no change of the eggs implanting and therefore becoming pregnant.

Is there anything I can do to help my lining?  I'm also thinking of having acupuncture of reflexology but don't know if this will work.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi  Redpepper,

An ok lining is 8mm up.  People have implanted at 5mm on the clomid board. I have accupuncture and when I started my lining tended to be 8mm, my lining is now usually 9.5mm.  I know accupuncture  has been successful for a lot of other people too.

good luck


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Would steroids help?

My womb lining is always fab but still no BFP - this time I'm using steroids to aid implantation.

Please don't give up - here's a story to give you hope:

My mum's neighbour had about 6 goes at ivf, she's now 41 - had major womb problems, terrible lining, fibroids, etc, etc.
Eventually the cons told her to give up trying as it was now causing her quite bad depression - unbelievably she gave birth to a little boy in August as a result of a natural BFP!!!

So, even with a dodgy womb it is possible!!

Hope this has cheered you up,
Love Jess xxx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hi there hope you don't mind me asking but did you ever have any luck with your lining being thin? I am on a 2ww and only around 6.6mm-the clinic are saying unlikely if under 7 but thats in cyprus-here they always told me 6mm is enough to implant so surely it has a chance or they wouldn't do it?
hope you have had some good news hun (f.ound this thread on google)
xxxx

Email address removed by Moderator
Please use the private messaging system


----------

